
U.S. Expat Taxes Drive Americans to Give Up Citizenship - staunch
http://www.time.com/time/world/article/0,8599,1983238,00.html?hpt=T2
======
byoung2
If you live in another country, or you were physically present in another
country more than 330 days of the year, you can qualify for an exemption for
up to $91,400 of income earned abroad. That is a pretty generous exemption,
especially considering that most expats should enjoy a lower cost of living
than in the US. Don't get me wrong, I don't love paying taxes either, but
those taxes pay for services that benefit expats too, like evacuations to the
US when there's a natural disaster, or help from your embassy when you need
it, or military support from the US when your new home country is under
attack. Actually, I would love to be taxed on income above $91,400 earned
while living abroad. And I would NEVER give up my US citizenship.

~~~
elai
Every other country offers those services without the taxation of expats.

